# Deere cautions public about "gray market" machines



## bontai Joe

JOHN DEERE WARNS ABOUT "GRAY MARKET" MACHINES 


LENEXA, KS (September 17, 2004) — John Deere today re-emphasized that certain "gray market" machinery does not necessarily meet safety and customer requirements demanded in the U.S. market. In May, the U.S. International Trade Commission (ITC) moved to stop the importation of certain gray market machines. 

Gray market machines are products designed for use in other countries but imported back to the U.S. without authorization of the manufacturer. Specifically for John Deere, third party representatives are selling Self-Propelled Forage Harvesters and Telehandlers originally designed for the European market to U.S. dealers, independent retailers, and end-users. 

The ITC ruled that it is illegal for importers to sell these European-version machines to the U.S. market. Customs officials have been ordered to stop these machines at the border and not allow them to enter the U.S. 

In addition, Deere said, because these products are not authorized for sale in the U.S., the machines do not qualify for warranty under U.S. guidelines. As well, these machines are designed with specific product features for the European market, making some parts and attachments unavailable in the U.S. 

"John Deere and John Deere dealers have always valued customer safety and satisfaction," said Doug DeVries, Senior Vice President, Ag Marketing, Deere and Company. "Our customers rely on John Deere to manufacture equipment that provides great value, helping them to be more productive and profitable. Because gray market machines are not built to U.S. specifications, John Deere cannot endorse the importation of gray market machines to the U.S. We encourage customers to work with their local John Deere dealer for the right product to ensure the highest level of customer satisfaction, service and support." 

For more information, check out our Web site at www.JohnDeereAg.com or visit with your local John Deere dealer. 

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide. 

For More Information, Contact:
Barry E. Nelson
Manager, Public Relations
Ph: 913-310-8324 Fax: 913-310-8394
E-mail: [email protected].com


----------



## Chipmaker

I would not be afraid to take a chance on a grey market machine if the price was right......Just becasue it may not meet the safety standards could be a good thing, as with all the safety devices installed now its a real headache to operate some equipment. Use common sense and you should be fine. Parts are an other issue..There is always more ways than one to skin a cat and get parts. Whats to stop you from getting parts abroad? Nothing is.....I woorked for a civilian air craft afictionado back some years ago and trust me, you can get parts........if you canget a part for a MIG15 or a YAk18P or a Hawker Hunter, or Lighning or a whatever, you can surely get tractor parts...may not be able to rundown to the local dealer and pick it up on a Saturday but parts can be had in my belief anyhow. May be best not to have this as a sole piece of equipment if your lively hood depends on it, but its still something I would seriously consider.

I see John Deere and the other USA major playuers concerns over grey market machines as solely cutting into the potential customer database for them.


----------



## Live Oak

I don't think there is much danger of anyone here buying a self propelled forest harvester or telehandler.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I don't think there is much danger of anyone here buying a self propelled forest harvester or telehandler.   *


Heck i was going to buy this one oh well maybe later.

 
<img src=http://www.deere.com/en_GB/images/library/agricultural_equipment/spfh/index/pic2_2_l.jpg>


----------



## Deerehunter

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> * Use common sense and you should be fine. *


That's why all those safety features are on the US machines, cause most people now-a-days have no common sense. One of the reasons they have no common sense is because of the ambulance chasing lawyers who get them big $$$$ simply because there wasn't a label, safety device, etc. to warn them that their fingers would get cut off if they were put under the deck while the blades were spinning. DUH!!! How many years have these items been produced without these safety features and people used them without incident? Now all of a sudden, warning labels and safety features have to be added so the manufacturers won't be held responsible for the consumers stupidity. And, even after all this, they will still get sued because some people just don't use the common sense god had given them. I often wonder how much cheaper things would be if it weren't for all the safety features and high insurance bills? All boils down to one thing


STUPID PEOPLE SHOULDN'T BREED!!!! 

I sometimes think the caveman had more common sense then some people do now.
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Argee

Let me get this straight...because the machine was NOT made for the U.S. market it is unsafe.....hmmmmmm...those poor bastards in other countries having to operate in unsafe conditions....

Why doesn't Deere come out and give the realreason why they don't want them over here...because it shows how they, John Deere, gouge the consumer with their ridiculously high prices!


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Well said Argee. :clap:


----------



## Ingersoll444

You know I can see the parts issue if you ran a business with the tractor, and every hour of down time cost you money, but for the person that is using it as a second tractor on the farm, or someone with a lot of land, or something like that. I mean, ya its an inconvince to have to wait a few days, but its not the end of the world. People are in to much of a hurry these days. Heck I had a lady yell at me becouse she had to wait two days for a bottle of tuchup paint!!! Come on peaple DEAL!!!!!

And as for the safty stuff..... Does this mean they are going to buy up all the "junky, unsafe" tractors that they made in years past that don't meat the standerds???? 

Just REEKS!! of trying to elmanate some compatiton!!!


----------

